

Obama Says Sony 'Made a Mistake' Canceling Film - maibaum
http://www.wsj.com/articles/obama-says-sony-made-a-mistake-canceling-film-1419017168?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories

======
ejk314
>“They caused a lot of damage and we will respond. We will respond
proportionately and we will respond in a place and time and manner we choose,”
the president said.

So I'm just going to ask, is the Sony hack going to be an excuse for us to
intervene in NK?

------
xngzng
Curious, is it possible to have a cyber sanction against NK? Block all
Internet access in/out of the country.

~~~
mikhailt
It is possible but would it be effective? Not likely, several countries tried
to do this to prevent the citizen uprising and it didn't work.

NK could just sent agents outside of the country, hack the data, and bring it
back in. They can launch satcubes to create micro-nets to hook into the
network.

The Internet is meant to be resilient against these type of blockages.

------
free2rhyme214
Wow I actually agree with Obama.

